# Longworth chuck



## Bill Bolen

Yippee!! This Longworth chuck has been on my to-do-list for about 2 years. Gathered parts this week and made it yesterday afternoon. It is a lot easier than you would think! It will hold a bowl inverted 12 3/8” max and about 3 ½” min. I didn’t trust the ones I have seen with only 4 pegs so I went with 8. After using it a few times today (getting caught up on a backlog of bowls) I think I will go with 6 on the next one and definitely a smaller faceplate for the hook-up. The smaller the mount on the backside of the Longworth the tighter the pins will close thus a smaller bowl or box. I need a 10” for the mini plus I think I will ebay one to pay for the parts used. ¾” Baltic birch plywood for the back and ¼” plywood paneling for the front. The pegs are ¾” X 1” table leg tips (soft rubber) from HD with a drilled out hardwood dowel for the interior of the pegs. Watching the action as the pins move is really interesting! Thank you Mr. Longworth, you were a very smart guy!…..Bill…


----------



## littlebuddha

I find the 6 peg better myself, my first was a 4, but never very happy with it. I also use a piece of beach turned down and drilled into the back plate, and it threads direct to my spindle.
I used the rubber ends from walking sticks you can get different sizes of them. LB....


----------



## littlebuddha

If anyone wants links an knowhow on the chuck you can find it on my site also this link is for a 6 peg pattern if its of use to anyone reading this thread. LB.

http://shapewood.co.uk/Documents/Longworth Chuck Pattern.pdf

http://shapewood.co.uk/


Nice job by the way:thumbsup:


----------

